# Journey man test



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

LUIA. Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have the information in front of me.
From memory CA j-man test like most others in that you need to fill out the forms to show you meet experience guidelines. Turn it in for review. If it's all good then you get approval to take the exam. You'll get an approval code and information how to schedule the test. The test provider will also be notified.

Without being approved you won't have an approval code & can't schedule the test.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

Luiayy97 said:


> Is it true you can take your journeyman test before you have your 8k hours completed so if the test is passed all you have to wait on is your hours to be complete ? (In California )


 as long as you have completed schooling or documented hours. So say you go to a trade school, you can take the journeyman test. You'd be a journeyman with the code book and just have to bank hours from then


----------

